# Cavs @ Suns | Game #35 | 1/11/2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 35*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(22-12) @* *Phoenix Suns** (26-8)*

_*Thursday, January 11, 2007*_
*Time:* 7:30pm PT, 10:30pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *U.S. Airways Center*, Phoenix, Arizona

*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*



> Phoenix Suns point guard Steve Nash is turning in possibly his best season. It's bad news for players like the Cleveland Cavaliers' LeBron James, who are trying to unseat the two-time league MVP.
> 
> The two superstars will meet for the first time this season Thursday night as the Suns look to stretch their winning streak to eight games when they host the Cavaliers in a matchup of division leaders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

National TV game = bad Cavs usually 

Anyways last year we beat these guys when Brown basically iso'd Lebron and put a whole bunch of shooters around him. This year the Suns will probably try to do the hard double trick everyone else does to try to force the ball out of James hand. Brown needs to stay away from the pick and roll and keep the iso's going so it will be more difficult to double James and get the ball out of his hands


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This will be a real test of our transition defense. I think we might be good enough defensively to slow this game down.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh: please no Wesley and Gibson needs to comes up huge in terms of doing a good job defensively on Nash. Gibson's about the only guy on our roster with footspeed to keep up with Nash, although Snow sometimes can get away with pushing Nash a little bit. Gibson/Snow might be a good backcourt to run in terms of defense. Please no D.Jones/Snow especially going against Barbaso/Nash tandem: advantage Phoenix big time with that matchup


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I wonder will Mike Brown let the Suns determine the style of play tonight, or will we try and stick with our defensive minded playing style. 

I kinda hope Brown gives in and runs with a small team and try to put up 80 in a half... lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We haven't yet lost with the new ball. Let's keep it up boys.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Barkley as usual gives us no respect in the pre-game show.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hopefully this Bulls/NJ doesn't go to OT


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Hopefully this Bulls/NJ doesn't go to OT


I was thinking the same thing. Nice win by NJ, helps us a bit in the Central. 

It's starting to look like it will be between us and Detroit in the Central, with the Wiz and Magic to worry about for the #1 seed.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible boxout on Amare


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Amare very active early


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good looking shot by Hughes there


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

and do i see lebron and larry switching off on nash?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's not the Space race, Z. Stop russian.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

we're keeping up right now, but we need to slow it down on our offense and make them play our game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The way Larry Hughes has been shooting lately, he's doing his Michael Redd impersonation (now I don't want to jinx Larry having just said that).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need to change up our defensive strategy on Nash or we will lose - he is just carving us up on pick and rolls. 

I think we should back off him a bit, I think we're better off with him scoring than him setting up everyone else


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drew another great game going so far


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man we need to stop switching every pick and roll...


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

the suns just seem so much faster than any of our players


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

on the bright side we didn't miss any free throws in the first quarter


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LostInGeorgia said:


> the suns just seem so much faster than any of our players


They pretty much are.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Frickin Marshall and DJ launching wild 3's


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The way this game looks early, we're going to need a heavy dose of aggressiveness from Lebron to come back.

The Suns are just chock full of people who can shoot. I can already feel Snow killing us in this game because the Suns can actually play good defense when they have an extra defender on our guys. 

This could get ugly unless we start getting some stops here.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

A bit disappointed with Lebron's mental game so far this year.

Defenders have learned to just sag off him and let him shoot jumpers. He can hit some, but he's not a good enough shooter to be doing that. And he hasn't adjusted to that at all. He just guns away, playing into the defenders hands. I hope he realizes this soon. 

Against this team, he needs to be dominating inside. I like his drive there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hmm... The Suns getting a little bit of home cooking on some of these calls. Let's hope the game stays called evenly.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> hmm... The Suns getting a little bit of home cooking on some of these calls. Let's hope the game stays called evenly.


The calls have been ridiculous all game. 

And your right Lebron sticking all these jumpers is fools good, hopefully he starts to work the post more


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Suns just make teams look foolish on defense.

They've been open so much today. They're incredible on offense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This game will be impossible. One DJ can't play because he can't defend anyone, but we can't play Snow either because they won't even guard him. The only option is Gibson but Brown is pulling him quickly lately for some reason.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man if we could just keep this game in the 6-8pt range until the 4th qtr we'd have a chance.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're giving a pathetic effort right now. We're not even looking to compete. 

We're still emotionally fragile, and at this game is showing it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Game Over


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Where is Gibson? Why would not paly him against the Suns


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is it worth it to stay up past halftime? I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Only Lebron and Gooden showed up and Mike Brown has gone back to Mr. Clueless


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Actually, this isn't cool. They should be ashamed of this. They're giving up. 

I don't mind getting beaten. Giving up is unacceptable.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What a horrible shot by Lebron. The team is showing no heart right now. We're giving up on defense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Steve Nash just completely controlling this game. It helps him when we jack up wild jumpshots


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well we're finding out why we won't get a championship without being able to score. 

We could muster up 41 points against the Phoenix Suns. That's just pathetic offense. 
Even if we could miraculously hold them to 45 points in the 1st half with spectacular defense, we'd still be losing.

You can't win with defense only. We're getting exposed.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And wow I never realized how dumb Charles Barkley is. I mean, really dumb.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Barkley says we're mediocre, not a contender, a "horrible" team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z and Hughes have played terrible today as well. Brown really stuck with Z way too long today and he didn't use Gooden enough on offense. Still don't understand what he's doing with Gibson


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think I'm in the minority on this, but I really do not like the TNT crew at all. I mean, obviously Charles is dumb. But I just don't find the show entertaining at all. It's just Charles saying a bunch of dumb things. 

I don't know. A lot of people seem to like it, but I've never liked it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Barkley says we're mediocre, not a contender, a "horrible" team.


We always suck on TNT so from his perspective we are mediocre.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You know what, the crap Barkley just said pisses me off. Someone should play that in front of the team, let them hear how they are being talked about on the air


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I think I'm in the minority on this, but I really do not like the TNT crew at all. I mean, obviously Charles is dumb. But I just don't find the show entertaining at all. It's just Charles saying a bunch of dumb things.
> 
> I don't know. A lot of people seem to like it, but I've never liked it.


I like them they're entertaining and Kenny Smith is usually pretty astute to balance out Barkley


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Barkley says we're mediocre, not a contender, a "horrible" team.


That's what happens when you don't watch games. 

Charles says the same dumb **** every time about us because he doesn't watch the Cavs. He only has two pieces of material. He says we need:

1) A pg.
2) Outside shooters.

Of course, he's right about 1). Everyone knows that about us. But we don't need outside shooters. We're 7th in the league in 3fg%, and we have a bunch of players that can shoot. He doesn't watch us. He's got a notecard that he just whips out whenever he has to "analyze" the Cavs, and those are the only two things on it.

I don't know, I just never found him all that entertaining. Mostly I guess because I enjoy intelligent humor over watching someone making a fool out of themselves. 

Wow, Charles thinks New Jersey is better than us. Big surprise there.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Nash/Barbaso combo plays right into our biggest weakness. Similar to how we suck against Charlotte with Felton and Knight. We can cover up with Hughes against one quickie but with two in there there guaranteed to match up one against Snow or Jones.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> The Nash/Barbaso combo plays right into our biggest weakness. Similar to how we suck against Charlotte with Felton and Knight. We can cover up with Hughes against one quickie but with two in there there guaranteed to match up one against Snow or Jones.


That's why you play Gibson


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> That's what happens when you don't watch games.
> 
> Charles says the same dumb **** every time about us because he doesn't watch the Cavs. He only has two pieces of material. He says we need:
> 
> ...


Barkley has hated us ever since Silas was fired. Ever since then he's done nothing but rip Lebron or the Cavs franchise


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I like them they're entertaining and Kenny Smith is usually pretty astute to balance out Barkley


Yeah, I know I'm in the minority. Kenny Smith just never has enough backbone to call Barkley out. He just ends up half agreeing with him, whether he actually does or not.

Also, we playing horrible on TNT isn't much of an excuse for Barkley to not know his stuff. If he wants to talk about our team with such confidence, maybe he should try watching some other games. The fact is, he just likes hearing his own voice. He says stupid stuff on purpose to get people riled up. 

Maybe if there were other strong personalities on the show that were smart it'd be better. But when you've got one moron overpowering everyone else, it kinda takes away from the show.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> That's why you play Gibson


Yeah I really don't get it: I was hoping to play Gibson with either Snow or Hughes to have two good defensive players in there but in the few short minutes he played Gibson he went with Jones/Gibson. Blah.

Should have tried to go to Gooden inside during that run to slow the game down. 

But not all on Brown, Z was pathetic out there. He blew not only his normal share of bunnies but a bunch of wide open shots and Hughes also just blew a ton of makeable shots. Hughe's lift is still not there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, and Mike Brown has done a terrible job in this game. We aren't prepared for this game. 

Gibson should be getting a lot more minutes, and Snow/Jones is still being used extensively. Snow should be getting very, very limited minutes in this game. 

I'm very seriously about this. Against the Phoenix Suns, Eric Snow is practically useless. It's just the worst possible matchup for a player like him.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks like the team gave up from mid 2nd qtr onwards. Since Cleveland's my 2nd favorite team after Chicago I thought they'd give me something to cheer abt after Bulls' depressing loss but guess not...this game has been even more depressing.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Looks like the team gave up from mid 2nd qtr onwards. Since Cleveland's my 2nd favorite team after Chicago I thought they'd give me something to cheer abt after Bulls' depressing loss but guess not...this game has been even more depressing.


Yep, the giving up is really what has bothered me more than getting blown out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Looks like the team gave up from mid 2nd qtr onwards. Since Cleveland's my 2nd favorite team after Chicago I thought they'd give me something to cheer abt after Bulls' depressing loss but guess not...this game has been even more depressing.


You should have seen this one coming. TNT, Steve Nash vs Eric Snow, our pathetic offense...yeah 

Maybe if Lebron gets hot like against Sac and starts raining 3's it will at least get within 10-15pts


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well we'll see if our guys have any heart in this 2nd half.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron has taken 5 ****ing 3s tonight at halftime. 

As we saw with the interview with Marion. They know how to defend Lebron. Just hang off him. They'll take 16 points on 14 shots from Lebron any day. 

If there's one thing he's shown this year, it's that he'll settle for the outside jumper consistently.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Phx had 25 assists in the 1st half...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good job going to Gooden.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow ****ing better hit both those FT's that should have been and1


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Snow ****ing better hit both those FT's that should have been and1


God I hate Snow


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> God I hate Snow


Check that I really hate Eric Snow


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

There's another instance of not recognizing the mismatch. We had Nash on Lebron, and he just stayed on the perimeter rather than posting him up. At least draw the double team. 

And my god I want to kill Mike Brown for not recognizing how bad Snow is this game. He can't even shoot free throws.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Stop playing Snow dammit


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

If the Cavaliers keep trying to double team Nash, he will have 30 assists 2nite. Don't Help out on Nash. Guard him one on one. I know that he can score, but he is looking to pass 90% of the time. He will always find your man if you leave him to double team. 

This game needs Gibson. D.Jones can't hang in a game like this. Get the kid some experience.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our offense is pathetic. Lebron is playing lazy basketball and not attacking, Phx really isn't even doubling him that hard


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z picking a bad game to suck


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why aren't we posting LEBRON??


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

God I HATE Larry Hughes. Has this guy put together 2 good games in a row this season?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

At least Hughes is attacking. He always gets offensive fouls unfortunately, but I'll take a few.

We are terrible at getting shots inside. It's not only our attitude, but our system, too.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Please get both Snow and Z out of there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sasha getting playing time over Gibson. I actually think we're throwing in the towel.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You know who would be great in this game? Boykins. heh...

I'm ashamed of the Cavs tonight. The body language is that of a team that's giving up. 

Lebron isn't even trying to take his man off the dribble when he's matched up 1 on 1.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Whatever happened to those days when LeBron used to be relentless in attacking the rim?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Sasha getting playing time over Gibson. I actually think we're throwing in the towel.


Not making any sense. Last year we switched on all the doubles with Nash with a good effect, we only started in teh second half. Only chance we have is if Lebron gets angry enough to care out there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> You know who would be great in this game? Boykins. heh...
> 
> I'm ashamed of the Cavs tonight. The body language is that of a team that's giving up.
> 
> Lebron isn't even trying to take his man off the dribble when he's matched up 1 on 1.


This team follows his lead and he hasn't shown any intensity all night. 

I don't care if you lose, but 72-45 on Nat'l television?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron 8-16, the rest of our team 12-42. That's a ****ing joke.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was pathetic there by Hughes: how can you miss that?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Also, I've never seen a player get less respect from refs than Larry. 

It's so suspicious it warrants an investigation.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mike Brown is in over his head here. He has no idea what to do.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mike Brown is doing exatcly the opposite of what I would done. Play Gibson, Hughes, Lebron, Gooden, and AV: get all you're high energy guys out there. Instead he put Sasha in as PG? Blah


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I would be happy about this loss for exposing all of our weaknesses.

But then I remember that I have no confidence in our coach to make adjustments.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Suns just destroying us without mercy. We can't even score and they are just racking up pts on every possession. 

Maybe this will be a wakeup call to Ferry that he needs to make a move and can't just stand pat


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This lineup actually makes sense: last year we had this same lineup in too win against Phoenix


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The only thing we know how to do is shoot 3s. No heart.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes is just..ugh. 2-15 last night and another stinker tonight


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why isn't Gibson in the game again? Shouldn't we be trying to get him minutes?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Think those MVP chants are going to get Lebron fired up? I'm going to go with no.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes is playing like ****


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Finally Boobie in there. Also where is Brown? I can't believe Wesley is ahead of Brown on the roster


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Might as well take Lebron out. He's not helping us right now by taking those shots. I don't even want to see his shot chart.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Hughes is playing like ****


He plays like **** more than he plays well, in all seriousness. I want to love the guy but he is just not reliable..can't even count on him for 15pts a night.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Gibson the only one ever back in the fastbreak? Our transition defense is terrible


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Down 30pts we're not coming back. I might try to play Larry here to see if he can get in any kind of rhythym, take Lebron out. 

Play Gibson the entire 4th with Sasha, AV, Gooden and see how they play


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No way this on Lebron. He took a few bad shots but he always takes a few bad shots. You can't win when you're starting center can't hit 3 foot shots over players a foot shorter, a SG who can't dunk and the worst starting PG in the leauge. We've been able to hide Snow and Jones because Hughes seemed to break out and Z was playing very well but it clearly got exposed today with our backcourt again looking like the worst in the league


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why is Gibson the only one ever back in the fastbreak? Our transition defense is terrible


It's not normally this bad. We are just giving up tonight. I mean, seriously just throwing our arms in the air. This game might stick with me for a while because of the lack of heart. They aren't playing proud.

And for the life of me, I can't figure out what Dan Gibson is doing worse than our other point guards to warrant him being on the bench.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> No way this on Lebron. He took a few bad shots but he always takes a few bad shots. You can't win when you're starting center can't hit 3 foot shots over players a foot shorter, a SG who can't dunk and the worst starting PG in the leauge. We've been able to hide Snow and Jones because Hughes seemed to break out and Z was playing very well but it clearly got exposed today with our backcourt again looking like the worst in the league


This one is on everyone. There isn't a single player on this team that wasn't instrumental in this loss. 

Except Gibson.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> No way this on Lebron. He took a few bad shots but he always takes a few bad shots. You can't win when you're starting center can't hit 3 foot shots over players a foot shorter, a SG who can't dunk and the worst starting PG in the leauge. We've been able to hide Snow and Jones because Hughes seemed to break out and Z was playing very well but it clearly got exposed today with our backcourt again looking like the worst in the league


This roster is full of inconsistent players. Our role guys get it done at home, but have stunk it up all year on the road with a few exceptions.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well they just listened in on the huddle with Mike Brown. He was saying everything I've been saying. So a lot of it is just that our players aren't listening. 

The rotations today were still his fault, though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The rest of our team outside of Lebron is 14-54


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Lebron still in this game?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What Lebron in the post? who would have though that would work


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> The rest of our team outside of Lebron is 14-54


Yeah, while LeBron hasn't been great tonight, he looks like a God compared to everyone else.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland has scored 11 points in the 4th quarter and LeBron James scored every one of them.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow 6-15 from 3s for the Suns i woulda thought that since you guys are down so much theyd be shooting like 20-30 hahah with their damn annoying 3s everytime down, or are they just dunking every time down???
i havent had a chance to watch the game whats going on??
ima go watch it right now i hope the Cavs can pull a miracle comeback


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The only reason I've been disappointed in Lebron tonight is because it's been well-documented that he sets the tone for our team.

He wasn't attacking this game at all. Just a little bit after the game was out of reach. If he shoots jumpers all day, it's a pretty safe bet that the rest of the team will, too. That's how we end up shooting 21 three pointers so far. 

He's shot pretty well today except from three, but the tone he set for the team was very lackadaisical. Overall, I agree that he's the least to blame here.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Yeah, while LeBron hasn't been great tonight, he looks like a God compared to everyone else.


Amen to that. He looks like our only NBA caliber player out there playing with a bunch of YMCA scrubs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> The only reason I've been disappointed in Lebron tonight is because it's been well-documented that he sets the tone for our team.
> 
> He wasn't attacking this game at all. Just a little bit after the game was out of reach. If he shoots jumpers all day, it's a pretty safe bet that the rest of the team will, too. That's how we end up shooting 21 three pointers so far.
> 
> He's shot pretty well today except from three, but the tone he set for the team was very lackadaisical. Overall, I agree that he's the least to blame here.


I can't blame Lebron at all tonight. 14-55 from everyone else?? That is ridiculous, no one else even showed up for this game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What the ****?!?! How was that a foul on Andy?!?!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

**** Mike D'Antoni. This guy is an *******


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Umm Nash is in the game? wtf are both these coaches doing


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Suns just burn you for every mistake


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well I guess this is a reality check. I don't watch Phx a whole lot but if they play like this regularly, they will be tough to beat in the playoffs and Nash is a virtual lock for his 3rd straight MVP.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We've put the bench in, and Amare is still in. 

What is going on?


----------



## Ozz (Jan 29, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> **** Mike D'Antoni. This guy is an *******


Lebron was left in to own it up in scrub time. The lead dropped fast and with the way the Suns have been blowing late leads the last 3 years, the starters came in to join Lebron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Andy taking charges at this point in the game. Now that's some serious heart right there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ozz said:


> Lebron was left in to own it up in scrub time. The lead dropped fast and with the way the Suns have been blowing late leads the last 3 years, the starters came in to join Lebron.


Why is Amare still in?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone if the Knicks are going to buy otu Steve Francis? We kind of need someone with his menatility out there. For all the franchise faults he will go in there and try to dunk it on anybody.

Bright spot: AV looks good going right at Amare. We really should use him in the offense more.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ozz said:


> Lebron was left in to own it up in scrub time. The lead dropped fast and with the way the Suns have been blowing late leads the last 3 years, the starters came in to join Lebron.


 More like Brown trying to send a message to Lebron and to get the team some confidence back. The Suns were up 26 with just 5 and half minutes left when Nash came back in


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron 34pts, the rest of the team 44pts. Still can't get over that


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha playing well


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I can't blame Lebron at all tonight. 14-55 from everyone else?? That is ridiculous, no one else even showed up for this game.


Oh geez, no wonder why I peeked at the scoreboard right now and it's 76-101 Phx in the 4th quarter. I can't watch the game now because I live up north and don't have TNT.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Sasha playing well


Frankly who cares how well he plays? Mike Brown refuses to play him no matter how well he does


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^True.

Boobie isn't playing with the confidence he had early in the season for some reason, thats a little concerning.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah same old refrain, we need a PG.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Phoenix is just super deep, and they have 3 1st rounders in next year's draft (Atlanta's pick!)

That's just great management.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't even know if there are any positives to take from this game. Lebron was decent but he was still not getting to the FT line for the 4th straight game. 

Sat's game will be big


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I don't even know if there are any positives to take from this game. Lebron was decent but he was still not getting to the FT line for the 4th straight game.
> 
> Sat's game will be big


Spacing is still bad: I just don't see a lot of lanes there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Spacing is still bad: I just don't see a lot of lanes there.


Eric Snow


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I see Charles is another one of those guys who thinks MVP should go to the best player on the team with the best record. ugh, I hate that line of thought.

EDIT - Ahhhhh... I see why now. That's how he won his MVP.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I see Charles is another one of those guys who thinks MVP should go to the best player on the team with the best record. ugh, I hate that line of thought.
> 
> EDIT - Ahhhhh... I see why now. That's how he won his MVP.


He's at least consistent. Better then the reporter's like Stein who can't seem to keep a coherent argument


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> He's at least consistent. Better then the reporter's like Stein who can't seem to keep a coherent argument


Stein just loves Steve Nash, he is drooling at the prospect of giving it to him again. 

Nash will win it this year guaranteed, watching that team they will rack up regular season wins, 55-60 easily. Even if the Mavs win more I'd bet Nash will win another MVP..putting him in Bird, Magic, Jordan territory with MVPs...people will look back at this generation and think Nash was just dominating everyone


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> He's at least consistent. Better then the reporter's like Stein who can't seem to keep a coherent argument


No he's not. 

He also said the MVP should have gone to Shaq two years ago. But Nash's team had the better record.

But yeah, Stein sucks, too. Sports analysts in general suck, or at least the big name ones.

The best ones are the individual team beat writers like Brian Windhorst. They're the ones who actually watch the team and know the team inside and out. Stein, Barkley, and all these guys can't possibly watch all the games, so they're really just talking out their asses. Yet they sound so sure of themselves.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I support Eric Snow alot of the times this year. But watching this game at the bar, and unable to release my anger, I was rather confused/angered on why Snow would play so much in this game. Its not like they had a bruiser like wing player he had to defend. 

DJ/Gibson/Sasha should have played the majority of the 3rd guard spot just to keep up with the Suns pace, I dont like Mike Browns subborness tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Phoenix 109, Cleveland 90*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Box Score*



remy23 said:


> *Phoenix 109, Cleveland 90*


Thinking back on the game, the ease with which Lebron put up 34/6/6 against the Suns...imagine the #'s he would put up in their system. Lebron was built for that type of uptempo pace, too bad we don't have the personnel.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Box Score*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Thinking back on the game, the ease with which Lebron put up 34/6/6 against the Suns...imagine the #'s he would put up in their system. Lebron was built for that type of uptempo pace, too bad we don't have the personnel.


:lol:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Box Score*



Amareca said:


> :lol:


Are you doubting LeBron's ability to play uptempo basketball? It takes more than a mere smilie alone to laugh off the claim of it.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Box Score*



remy23 said:


> Are you doubting LeBron's ability to play uptempo basketball? It takes more than a mere smilie alone to laugh off the claim of it.


Yes I doubt it, he would need Steve Nash to make it uptempo first of all. Maybe when Lebron plays less isolation one on one ball..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Box Score*



Amareca said:


> Yes I doubt it, he would need Steve Nash to make it uptempo first of all. Maybe when Lebron plays less isolation one on one ball..


Teams can't play an uptempo style without Steve Nash?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Box Score*



Brandname said:


> Teams can't play an uptempo style without Steve Nash?


Unless Nash gets traded away from the Suns, then according to Amareca he sucks and has always sucked.
You guys have to remember who you are talking to. You guys are used to people considering your arguments semi-carefully, and crafting a logical response. Treat Amareca like you would a bot or spam mail. Laugh at the absurd things that come out of his mouth, but if you engage directly, be prepared to get a deluge of flaming crap on your front porch.

As far as the game, this would have been a plus to win, but beating the Suns in Phoenix isn't imperative to our season. We just need to put the game behind us and try to continue the form we had going into the Suns game, and come out of this road trip on top. The Bulls went what, 0-7 on their road trip? The Pistons lost like 5-3 or something. If we can match the Pistons trip record, or better it, we'll be doing well for ourself within the conference.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Box Score*



futuristxen said:


> Unless Nash gets traded away from the Suns, then according to Amareca he sucks and has always sucked.
> You guys have to remember who you are talking to. You guys are used to people considering your arguments semi-carefully, and crafting a logical response. Treat Amareca like you would a bot or spam mail. Laugh at the absurd things that come out of his mouth, but if you engage directly, be prepared to get a deluge of flaming crap on your front porch.
> 
> As far as the game, this would have been a plus to win, but beating the Suns in Phoenix isn't imperative to our season. We just need to put the game behind us and try to continue the form we had going into the Suns game, and come out of this road trip on top. The Bulls went what, 0-7 on their road trip? The Pistons lost like 5-3 or something. If we can match the Pistons trip record, or better it, we'll be doing well for ourself within the conference.


Haha, I suppose you're right.

I want to see how we come out next game. Coming off a blowout loss like this will show how mentally tough we are, especially on a long west coast road trip. Hopefully we come out pissed off.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Henry Hill, the hard-nosed mobster from the epic _Goodfellas_, surmised ``Everybody has to take a beating some time.''
> The Cavaliers' time was Thursday night, and it was thorough. It happens quite often within the US Airways Center and usually just about anywhere else the Phoenix Suns play these days.
> Realistically, the Cavs knew their five-game winning streak was in serious jeopardy facing the super-loaded Suns, but they were certainly hoping to make a better accounting of themselves. Instead they were below standard at both ends and the Suns were diametrically excellent with and without the ball.
> The result was a humbling 109-90 defeat as the Suns zoomed to their eighth consecutive victory and improved their record to 15-1 against Eastern Conference opponents.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16443784.htm


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Drew to get Boykins.... Thank you Ferry for doing anything like that


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Drew to get Boykins.... Thank you Ferry for doing anything like that


for doing or for not doing?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Denver is on crack asking for a Boykins/Drew swap


----------

